
Seriously Good Homeschooling Resource - bit-mask
https://withprimer.com/
======
bit-mask
_Disclaimer: I 'm not affiliated_

Really cool looking startup hiring engineers right now. Their website just
went up yesterday. Their main product offering seems under wrap still.

From their Product Hunt page: "Primer Library is a collection of the best
digital education resources for parents navigating school closures due to
COVID.

We believe that kids are remarkable — and our education system underestimates
them. We're on a mission to build the one they deserve."

